# Any fans of the Savinelli DeLuxe Milano series around here?



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have two DeLuxe Milano pipes that I bought on Ebay a year and a half to two years ago. 

I'm smoking the 812 right now (with some G&H Dark Flake unscented). It is a small, slightly bent variation on the Canadian pipe shape. It is a light pipe and a great smoker. Being on the small side, it is great for high nicotine content tobaccos (like a Lakeland). The other, is an oversized take on the Canadian, but I don't remember the number off hand (814KS maybe). It is also light for its size and a terrific smoker, but best for low nicotine tobaccos like aromatics due to the oversized bowl. The smaller pipe has a sterling silver band, the larger one does not. They both have nice light to medium tone finishes that show off some nice grain.

I don't know much about this line. It is discontinued. I don't see a lot of people here talking about them. They don't seem to have much collector's interest since they usually go for under $50 on Ebay in terrific condition. I sometimes see them go for as little as $20-30. On online retail sites they seem to go in the $50-100 range depending upon size and condition.

They really are terrific pipes, but I don't seem to see much interest. As such, they'd be terrific buys for any newcomers who want a budget briar, but still want a good pipe.

So, anyone here own a DeLuxe Milano? I'd love to hear your thoughts and impressions.


----------

